# "Connected with limited access" - Vista



## rockiegirl (Mar 6, 2011)

Alrighty, I've tried all I know. I need help. Thanks to everyone who gets asked this question a lot.

I have a new Netgear wireless G router (WGR614v10). After a friend fixed this problem through my laptop, the network works on every other device but mine.

I have a Dell Vostro 1510, running Vista.

Here is what comes up when I CMD: IPCONFIG/ALL

*Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Sara>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : re-re-tardis
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-2B-60-20-EC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::11c1:42b:8612:ec6%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201335851
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-11-D5-83-02-00-21-70-E3-09-50

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) Family PCI-E
Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-70-E3-09-50
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b1c2:ee80:bc77:8451%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.7(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, March 06, 2011 12:56:47 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, March 07, 2011 1:04:05 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::11c1:42b:8612:ec6%10
192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 251666800
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-11-D5-83-02-00-21-70-E3-09-50

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.natmtn.rr.com
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.natmtn.rr.com
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{A2024214-2587-4DCD-A33B-B7AA2E9D1
444}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Sara>
*

And from my "Network Connection Status":
*IPv4 Connectivity: Local
IPv6 Connectivity: Local
Media State: Enabled
SSID: Satellite Five
Speed: 54.0 Mpbs*

I'm sitting literally a foot away from the router, too.
And when I'm hardwired into the router, the Internet works.

Do you need anything else to help me figure this out?

Thank you so much!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Set your wireless connection on the laptop to use DHCP or "Obtain and IP Address Automatically".


----------



## rockiegirl (Mar 6, 2011)

Under "Satellite Five Wireless Network Properties" it already says this:
*Name: Satellite Five
SSID: Satellite Five
Network Type: Access point
Network Availability: All users
[x] Connect automatically when this network is in range
[x] Connect to a more preferred network if available
[ ] Connect even if the network is not broadcasting
[ ] Enable WLAN connection settings*

Where else would I see this option?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

You need to go into the TCP/IP settings for the wireless adapter, that's where you would select the options I list in the earlier post.

Change TCP/IP settings

Here's where the problem is:

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-2B-60-20-EC
*DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No*
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::11c1:42b:8612:ec6%11(Preferred)
*IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1(Preferred)*
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
*Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :*


----------



## rockiegirl (Mar 6, 2011)

You are so awesome. Thank you so much!

DFTBA,
Sara


----------

